# Western HTS Feedback



## SkiJohnnyB (Jul 25, 2009)

I did a couple of searches and didn't find anything. I'm looking at several plows for my '07 Chev Silverado 1/2 ton. Plowing 600ft of driveway that is some pavement and some gravel. Mainly considering:

Boss Standard Duty Straight Plow
Western HTS
Western Mid Weight

I talked to a couple of dealers today who were really high on the Western HTS. Anybody own one and have any feedback???


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

The Boss Standard Duty is the best choise out of the three. Then Western Mid Wieght. Then Western HTS. But the HTS is the last thing you should get IMO.


----------



## SkiJohnnyB (Jul 25, 2009)

I spent some time at the truck equip shops in my area and am now looking at the blizzard LT.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

SkiJohnnyB;1173245 said:


> I spent some time at the truck equip shops in my area and am now looking at the blizzard LT.


That's the worst one you have named off IMO. Go with The Boss you won't regret it.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

Go with the Boss.

My dad has the HTS on his Silverado and hates it. Wishes he had gone with something else.


----------



## JimRoss (Sep 23, 2003)

I just added a Boss 7.6 Ploy standard to my 09 1500 Silverado. Sweet setup, but I have 1 warning for you. My Silverado has a slot in the lower bumper to allow air to the trans cooler ( HD trailering option ). Well, no air is getting in there and in a 5 mile slow 40mph drive, my trans temp was up to 185F. It's normaly at 110-120F. The BOSS's inclosed pump housing completely blocks the air hole. I have to look into relocating my trans cooler to the upper radiator area.


----------

